# importer mon carnet d'adresse thunderbird (PC) dans Mail



## Floredj (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis complètement novice sur mac!!
et oui, après plusieurs années sur PC j'ai fait le grand pas, et me voici donc avec mon mac book pro..

j'ai réussi à parametrer pas mal de choses sans problème, par contre, je n'arrive pas à ouvir mon carnet d'adresse Thunderbird (exporté en .ldif) du pc, à mail, sur mon mac.
il me dit qu'"aucune fiche importable n'a été trouvé", alors que le fichier pèse plusieurs ko...

je n'arrive pas à trouver de fonction importer, ni dans mail, ni dans le carnet d'adresse...
quelqu'un aurait il une idée ?

merci
amicalement


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

bonjour 
des precisions d'entrée 
Mail n'a pas de carnet 
il se sert de celui du mac, carnet d'adresses ( dans applications)
qui a une fonction importation

voir l'aide du carnet 
et les fils sur import depuis Thunderbird


----------



## Floredj (25 Novembre 2008)

oui en effet, je me suis trompé, je parle bien du carnet d'adresse mac, l'application, sur laquel je ne trouve aucune fonction importer, ni aide, ni meme un moyen d'entrer manuellement un contact...
bizarre bizarre...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

ben tu devrais changer de lunettes !
et mieux  lire l'aide du carnet 

importer c'est au  menu  carnet / fichier 
Où  tu as  entre autres 
nouvelle fiche ( donc nouveau contact) ( command N)
et.... importer


----------



## Matt82 (25 Novembre 2008)

Floredj a dit:


> oui en effet, je me suis trompé, je parle bien du carnet d'adresse mac, l'application, sur laquel je ne trouve aucune fonction importer, ni aide, ni meme un moyen d'entrer manuellement un contact...
> bizarre bizarre...


Utilise la petite case " + " dans la barre du bas


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

en passant il y a déjà un sujet réglant la question

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...bird-vers-le-carnet-dadresses-mac-200847.html


----------



## Floredj (25 Novembre 2008)

en effet, je suis complètement largué lol
j'ai réussi à charger mes contacts, merci  vous 

par contre, j'ai peru toutes mes listes d'envoies...est ce normal ?


Je ne sais pas, mais ce que je sais, c'est que là, tu nous parle de deux applications "internet", et les applications "internet", on en parle dans "Internet et réseau". Donc, on déménage !


----------

